# My garage find rebuild 66



## Reelboys (Aug 17, 2011)

Found This 66 tri power in a storage locker in KY, 56 k on the clock 4 spd with all the googies here my pics


----------



## Reelboys (Aug 17, 2011)

*Tear down and metal*

! year in


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice find welcome to the forum. Very nice optioned car rear antennae, PS, PB, tri-power with 4-speed. Like the poverty caps on it.


----------



## Reelboys (Aug 17, 2011)

*PPG paint*

300 hours in


----------



## Reelboys (Aug 17, 2011)

*Paint and home*

Now the best part inside and wiring next


----------



## Reelboys (Aug 17, 2011)

*More pics*

More pics


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice! Please keep us posted. How about details on the engine?

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Cool ride!

Stock picture makes me think about the thug on the playground that would take your lunch money. I imagine this GTO was probably the equivalent on the streets back in the day. 

I_ love_ that look and I hope your restoration includes those cool body colored wheels and poverty caps. :cool


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice find and great work so far!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent. Another '66 back in the game. Looks to be a correct original old car. Has the correct 093 heads for a '66 GTO 389, etc. Like the color, too. Not a huge fan of Mariner Turqoise on a '66.......


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

That's a beauty right there! What filters are those on your carbs?


----------

